# Solved: [Access Files Between Windows XP Pro SP2 & MS-DOS 6.22]



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Situation:*

I have a Dual Boot System managed by PQ BootMagic: MS-DOS 6.22 in the First Primary Partition (FAT16) & Windows XP SP2 in the Second Primary Partition (NTFS) plus 2 Other Logical Partitions (DataFiles - NTFS & BootMagic - FAT32) in an Extended Partition.

*In Summary, this is my Hard Disk Drive's Layout:*
1) Primary: MS-DOS 6.22 (FAT16)
2) Primary: Windows XP SP2 (NTFS)
3) Extended & Logical: My DATA Files (NTFS)
4) Extended & Logical: Boot Magic Program (FAT32)

*Problem:*
> I need a way to access Data/Files TO & FROM Both Operating Systems.

*Questions:*
1) Is there a Software for MS-DOS 6.22 or Windows XP SP2 that can access (read & write) files to & from the Other Hidden Partition?

2) How can I Set-up a Common "BRIDGE" Partition that can be Accessed (read & write) from both DOS or XP without violating:

a) 2/8-GB / 1024 Cylinder Boundary Restrictions (DOS & XP should Boot!)
b) 4 Primary Partitions per Drive Limit
c) 1 Extended Partition per Drive Limit

4) Make MS-DOS 6.22 recognize a Logical Partition (FAT16) in an Extended Partition so WinXP can also access it when run.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can't read from the hidden partitions, because they're "hidden". 

FWIW, When I used to setup 2K/XP and MS-DOS dual boot systems, I made the DOS partition always visible for 2K/XP, which is how I'd solve this issue.


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the immediate reply.

I just want to confirm that this will NOT Corrupt Either Partition or File System.

Thanks once more.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you may have to do some shuffling to get it working that way. MS-DOS insists it boots from the first primary disk partition. However, if you use a 3rd party boot manager and hide the XP partition when booting MS-DOS, but leave the MS-DOS partition visible when booting XP, you should achieve the desired result. That's how I managed my W98/2K/Linux machine. I used Boot Magic, principally because it came on the Partition Magic disk, and didn't cost me any extra.


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well thank you very much sir!

I think that solved the problem!

Just an important Caution for the others reading this:

>> When you Hibernate Windows XP and then boot in the MS-DOS Partition and made some changes in the files or directories and wake up from the Windows XP you've hibernated from, the files in the MS-DOS partition may become corrupted if you make some changes in the files & folders!!!

>> My solution/work around for this was to unassign the drive letter from the MS-DOS partition and re-assign it back using Disk Management in Computer Management. This sort of "updates" the file & folder structure of the partition for the Windows XP that woke up from hibernation.

Thanks again and good luck!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That sounds like the hard way. I simply boot up and MS-DOS and XP would both access any FAT32 partitions available.


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> That sounds like the hard way. I simply boot up and MS-DOS and XP would both access any FAT32 partitions available.




I was referring to the problem where the WinXP that woke up from Hibernation do not recognize the changes you've made in the DOS partition while working there. 

I've experienced Data Loss AND Corruption in the Files that I modified in the DOS Partition while WinXP was hibernated. 

Thus, you must, as much as possible, shut down/restart from the WinXP (or any other OS) when booting to the DOS Partition OR un-mount and re-mount the DOS Partition if you WinXP woke up from hibernation. I think this somewhat updates WinXP of the changes made in ANOTHER visible Primary DOS Partition!  - Which was Prohibited in the First Place! 

Also, Other FAT16 or FAT32 Partitions in an Extended Partition CANNOT be recognized by MS-DOS 6.22 or earlier! 

What I did here was to either copy Win98SE Boot Disk to the DOS Partition OR find an MS-DOS version "7.10" to install in it because they have the best DOS features and can recognize FAT32 partitions and large HDDs and other advantages over MS-DOS 6.22 

I hope someone can learn from this experience of mine! 

Thank you again JohnWill for your ideas and suggestions! 

Mark


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't use hibernation on anything for many reasons, you've just added another one.

I normally use the MS-DOS from W98, since it has always worked for any DOS application I required, and it recognizes FAT16, FAT32, as well as extended partitions. No reason to make the process any harder than it needs to be. 

If you really need MS-DOS 6.22, consider downloading Microsoft Virtual PC, which is now free. You can emulate MS-DOS with that. There is also DOSBOX that will do a sandbox emulation of MS-DOS.


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I don't use hibernation on anything for many reasons, you've just added another one.


It seems that you realy have *all the time* waiting for a PC to boot up...  
I would like to know your 'reasons' for not using the hibernate feature of WinXP.



JohnWill said:


> I normally use the MS-DOS from W98, since it has always worked for any DOS application I required, and it recognizes FAT16, FAT32, as well as extended partitions.


Sir, I coudn't agree more! 



JohnWill said:


> If you really need MS-DOS 6.22, consider downloading Microsoft Virtual PC, which is now free. You can emulate MS-DOS with that.


My Dad's old Programs work fastest in a REAL PC environment, we are in the process of _Porting _old Applications which his company developed some years ago. That's why an MS-DOS Partition that's accessible in WinXP Pro is very important during the conversion process since we need to run the Program to rediscover its features (the documentation available were incomplete). 



JohnWill said:


> No reason to make the process any harder than it needs to be.


What part are your referring to? 

Hibernating is *convenient *for us because it allows us to *go into* MS-DOS and *get back to* WinXP *without*: 
Closing the Visual Studio IDE & other open Apps/Docs, 
Shutting Down WinXP / Restarting the Computer, 
Starting Up WinXP again and 
Loading every pertinent App.
Therefore it *does not* "_make the process any harder than it needs to be._"



JohnWill said:


> There is also DOSBOX that will do a sandbox emulation of MS-DOS.


That's nice, but DOSBox offer only a limited form of emulation and has poor design when it comes to Software Development.

 *Some Anticipated Replies*:

*Why are you developing Software in DOS?*
We are not! We were just figuring the exact algorithm of the DOS Program that my Dad made years ago. Luckily, we still have source codes, compiler, library and some documentation. We are doing this to accurately port the Program for a .NET revival.

*Why don't you just use another Computer?*
Most of our workstations are already occupied and adding some more for DOS is both impractical & expensive when a SIMPLE Solution like:


JohnWill said:


> ...if you use a 3rd party boot manager and hide the XP partition when booting MS-DOS, but leave the MS-DOS partition visible when booting XP, you should achieve the desired result...


can be used.:up:

*
Why don't you just buy/use another program? That would be Simpler.*
Owwwkay... Now I can see where you're going...

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Praetorian01 (Dec 4, 2006)

If there's no one else who would like to add other alternatives to this thread, I would like to declare it as *RESOLVED*.

Related posts may be added later as Follow Up Questions or Solutions.

Thanks John!

Mark


----------

